# What do you hope to achieve in 2011?



## josh pelican (Dec 14, 2010)

This isn't necessarily a New Year's resolution thread, but if you want to post it you can certainly do so. This thread is mainly focusing on one thing... what do you hope to achieve in 2011?

Is there a guitar you've been eyeing? Is there a tattoo you want? Is there someone you want to propose to?  Talk about it here!

My goal is to get my Dingwall for E00. Yeah, my goal is to set up a bass for an octave lower. I also intend on coming to you fine people with three (yes, THREE) NGD threads. I hope to buy a Dingwall, a P-bass, and a new guitar. I also intend on buying a vehicle and maybe another cabinet. If not, I at least intend on fixing my SVT-VR.

It would be nice to be in a band again, especially one that won't fuck me over, but that's too much to ask for. I want to play shows and tour.

I would like to move out at some point and buy a 120/125 gallon aquarium, and a 55 for dwarf lionfish.

It's a lot to hope for, but if I keep working the way I'm working now it shouldn't be a problem. Every paycheck is a good $1,000 or more. 

What about you, SSO? Tell me what you're hoping to do in 2011!


----------



## MintBerryCrunch (Dec 14, 2010)

im getting my first 8 string tomorrow. so i hope to be phenomenal at it by my birthday (July) and i hope to start school again and get happy in my living situation.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Dec 14, 2010)

I want to record AT LEAST a 5 song demo with Infinity Complex (heavy prog project).
HOPEFULLY get a lineup together for Nihilistic Desecration (brutal death metal).
Another NGD or two.
Finish building my rig.

Build a sandrail with a turbo charged EcoTec 2.2l engine (pushing for ~400hp).

I also hope to NOT contract an STD...that's my biggest goal.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a lot of plans for '11.

1. Not fucking up at school again
2. Working on pushing myself harder and generally taking things more seriously.
3. Moving out in July
4. Selling my car (since I'll be downtown come July) to start putting together an apartment-friendly recording space (AxeFX, etc.)
5. Putting a neck pickup in my SC-608B and possibly re-finishing it in that classic SC green or natural.
6. Starting to work on my left sleeve in July. It was supposed to happen at the beginning of this month, but had to re-schedule due to circumstances outside of my control.
7. Hitting the gym more regularly/consistently.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 14, 2010)

Im usually pretty well secretive of my plans, but here they are.

Move back up North to write the first Of Angels album.
Eat a strict, nearly vegetarian diet.
Build more muscle than I've ever had.
Address any health issues.
Move to Seattle about mid-year.
Play a lot of music


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 14, 2010)

General:
- Get a steady, fairly good paying job that I like, start investing in my future and get it on track
- Do more freelance photography work
- Get a nice girl
- Sort my head out

Guitar/Music-wise:
- Get a new guitar (Hopefully an 8 string in Feb)
- Get recording sorted
- Start band



None of this will happen.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 14, 2010)

1. Move out of my shitty home.
2. Get my first real job.
3. A Horizon, a Fireball, and an Avatar. 
4. A car.
5. Not die.


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 14, 2010)

techcoreriffman said:


> 2. Get my first real job.



Try getting into a hospital! You could apply for Porter Services.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll wrap up my BA in May, hopefully. Then I'mma get my TEFL/CELTA/TESOL (whichever, really) cert and get out of the country for a few years.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 14, 2010)

Finish my Master's. Everything else is secondary.


----------



## teqnick (Dec 14, 2010)

1. Start my sound engineering program at a different school
2. Hold onto one guitar and amp and hammer away at playing, seriously lock myself in seclusion for a good year.
3. Have mad sex (hard to achieve this one and number 2 at the same time, but It can be done.)
4. Get that glurp


----------



## TheWreck (Dec 14, 2010)

Have my buisness growing strong! My life is now devoted to that!


----------



## Xodus (Dec 14, 2010)

Cut down on the delicious unhealthy foods, exercise more (or at all), get a job, start applying myself in school, learn to play guitar better, stop just talking/thinking about it and record something.


----------



## Thep (Dec 14, 2010)

First thing on my mind is raising my GPA. 

Next is finish up recording the EP me and my drummer have been working on since July.

I'm starting a guitar club at my university, and with the staff connections that I have working as an AV technician, I hope to seriously fuck some shit up as president of the guitar club. I got lots of plans for it to be badass. 

I'm taking weight lifting classes next semester, and hope to get sexy(er).

Start a Roth IRA. Already got $1000 saved, now to build an emergency fund of maybe 600 or so. Don't laugh; on-campus wages suck, I have lots of my own expenses, and resisting GAS is a bitch.

Get more death metal band Tshirts, for cheap.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Dec 14, 2010)

get my driving permit then my license this year

find a good decent girlfriend

start composing and recordng songs

get a better laptop


----------



## Metalus (Dec 14, 2010)

1.Finish building my rig 
2.Record a demo and an EP with my band
3.Play shows (Its been WAY TOO LONG)
4.Continue working and save money

Kinda short term so far


----------



## Lon (Dec 15, 2010)

1. studying
2. studying
3. studying
4. all of the above with booze
5. finally nail street lethal

sounds decent


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 15, 2010)

I want to be able to shred 6ths at over 120 bpm. Start getting into a fast shred speed. Right now I'm only at 115.
That's all I can think of atm


----------



## telecaster90 (Dec 15, 2010)

Keeping pushing Clorange and Montezuma Fire Machine (recording the Clorange full length and the MFM EP, tour, etc etc)
Start getting session work
Get a new job potentially
Not screw things up with my current lady friend


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 15, 2010)

Hmm...

1. Get my degree at my collage. 
2. Quit smoking. 
3. Get a job that pays well. 
4. Build up some muscles because my arm looks like I'm a close relative to Popeye 
5. Go to the Krishna-valley in Hungary this summer...and maybe get some good cooking-tips from them...I love their food


----------



## toiletstand (Dec 15, 2010)

1. get holyfuckingawesome at guitar.
2. complete a song because im not getting any younger.


----------



## Malkav (Dec 15, 2010)

1. Have as much fun as possible 
2. Get laid as much as possible 
3. Take as many fun narcotic substances as I can find 
4. Get a Proel HPD-1500 and a Genz Benz G-Flex 212 
5. Get an Axe-FX Ultra 
6. Start gigging with my Prog band again 
7. Make some headroom in the local scene with my acoustic Latin jazz trio 
8. Meet as many new, fun and exciting people as I possibly can 
9. Get my Grade 5 in music theory sorted out 
10. Get a Doberman, name it Meshuggah 
11. Get two of my guitars refinished (cause Ibanez paintjobs are boring)
12. Quit smoking ciggarettes 
13. Save up for a trip to Sub Saharan Africa with my buddies, so we can go and experience all the culture and poly-rhythms the local music has to offer - and then twist the inspiration into epic polymetric prog-metal


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 15, 2010)

Finish the Aftermath project by March or April
Get studio monitors and an interface of some kind (probably a Pod X3 Pro)
Finish my MTG Artifact deck
Finish my studies
Get more graphics work and expand the portfolio
Get my license
Get a car
Have fun in my 7th year with the missus


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 15, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> General:
> - Get a steady, fairly good paying job that I like, start investing in my future and get it on track
> - Do more freelance photography work
> - Get a nice girl
> ...


Holy magikarp. This just about sums up my thoughts as well. To. The. T.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 15, 2010)

1. Finally settle on tracks for the EP
2. Release the EP
3. Actually advertise it and get at least a little more than 5 people listening
4. Axe FX standard
5. New studio chair
6. New custom 6/7
7. Study


----------



## Varcolac (Dec 15, 2010)

Get a new keyboard player. 
Get a flat with girlfriend.
Try not to mix the two up and get a new girlfriend or move in with the keyboard player.


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 15, 2010)

Get a job
Start building a proper rig with the new-found funds from said job
Get a full lineup for my band
Write music (with my band and all of my solo projects)
Record all of the music above
Play shows with my band when we're ready
Get a car
Quit smoking cigs
Get in shape
Get a couple of tats (my first one will hopefully be after xmas when I have money)
Get a girlfriend (last on my list because I'm not too worried about it, and also: )


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 15, 2010)

develop and build my own brand of amps.

Maybe sell those if they are worthy / interesting / is some interest

develop and build my own brand of pups

Maybe sell them if they are worthy / interesting / is some interest

improve my playing abilities!!!


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm seeing some pretty sweet lists, people. Keep it up!

I will probably get more pedals and shit in January, but I am anticipating a NGD in late January or early February. I could afford it now, but I am going to save up a bit first.

To go with the Dingwall for an octave lower, I hope to get a decent 7 string guitar to handle some low E as well.


----------



## darbdavys (Dec 15, 2010)

Malkav said:


> 3. Take as many fun narcotic substances as I can find


Stay away from narcotics. Use hallucinogens (namely psychedelics) and other drugs, which do not induce dependance  But don't abuse, because it's stupid.


as for me:
1. Try and finish a song (I've got lots, and I mean LOTS of ideas and loads of motifs written down but I just don't know how to write an entire song )
2. Learn it (as I tend to write quite complex harmonies and technical passages)
3. Record it (should get an Macbook Pro this Christmas at last, so it'll become possible )
4. Get better marks
5. Go to Amsterdam during summer
6. Win one national competition of Lithuanian folk instruments (yet I'll play contemporary classical  )

That's it for now


----------



## leandroab (Dec 15, 2010)

1- Bang chicks
2- Illegally import Guinness
3- Buy stuff
4- Release my shitty-as-fucking-fuckidy-fuck album in the works
5- Not die
6- DSGF


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 15, 2010)

New Job
AxeFX
A fucking vacation..


----------



## Cadavuh (Dec 15, 2010)

Straight A's. Oh wait, I WILL achieve that.


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 15, 2010)

-Finish my Blackberg headless 7

-Move to a decent Uni, majoring in CompSci

-Release a Full Length


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2010)

Lose 20 pounds
Get a new job
Finally put together and keep a full band to start playing shows
Finish putting together my rig


----------



## Randy (Dec 15, 2010)

Total self-actualization.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Dec 15, 2010)

make a home studio
learn how to sweep pick
get a working real band going
get a working online band going
get some more additions to my rig
get certified for A+ (computer maintenance)
get a job that does not involve me flipping burgers for 8 hours
think up some more "goals" to further construct this goal staircase


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 15, 2010)

ibanez_6784 said:


> get certified for A+ (computer maintenance)



Hellz yeah man I'm taking my A+ next week.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 15, 2010)

-Get into the Air Force
-Start working on my education
-Start researching theology and church history
-Get a workable studio rig
-Record some of the songs/covers I've always wanted to but never could
-Get a drumset (depending on living situation)


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 15, 2010)

Goals for 2011:
- Get even more recognition for my band. Hopefully open for a bigger named act (like All Shall Perish or something of the sort) and see if we can draw a 100+ crowd. (we got close with over 70 people once, but I'm greedy.  )
- Get all my medical stuff taken care of so I can start going to school at Musician's Institute for their Guitar Craft course
- Find a job at a music shop fixing guitars, while making my own custom guitar at home.
- Hook up with this girl I've been talking to, since she's planning on moving back out here soon. She's shown an interest as well, so we'll see what happens come this April.
- Acquire a sweet tube amp head (preferably either a 5150 II or a 3120)
- Buy some sweet JJ tube kits for said head
- Pimp out the new head. I'm thinking of a nice custom faceplate with my band's logo cut into it and then throw some red LEDs so that my band's logo glows red when the amp is on. 
- Get a hold of either an LTD V-300 or an M-300FM. 
- Get some BKPs (most likely miracle mans) for my Jackson DXMGT and some locking tuners/locking strap buttons for it
-Get the upcoming 2011 released albums that are in my list in that thread (ie Opeth, Cynic, Exhumed, Amon Amarth, Keith Merrow, etc...)


So if 2011 works out like I want it, I'll have great job training, an income, custom gear, a smokin' hot g/f, a bigger resume for my band, all my medical taken care of, and the gear that I've been GASsing for, for a while. If even 2 of these things happened, I'd be a happy man.


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 15, 2010)

turn 18
Get a job
Get a license
Get a car
Graduate high school
Move out
Start community college
Find that one guitar i dont ever want to part with
start getting a rig together
start/join a band
play shows
party hardy

Either way this is going to be a big year for me. Lots of responsibilities headed my way when june comes. Then even more when i move out. Im sure i can handle it, as long as i get a good job and some good roommates.


----------



## MetalJordan (Dec 15, 2010)

I have quite a few things i'd like to accomplish.
1. Bugera 333
2. RGA7
3. Job
4. Car
5. Life


----------



## clouds (Dec 15, 2010)

Malkav said:


> 10. Get a Doberman, name it Meshuggah


Win!

1. Get good GCSE grades.
2. Refinish my RG.
3. Start a band at college (if possible).
4. Improve guitar playing (goes without saying).
5. Strech my ears to a 0 gauge.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 15, 2010)

1. Lose 20-25lbs. (down about 35 since this past summer) 
2. Continue growing my hair to an epic length
3. Develop and continue to stick to a structured practice routine (haven't done this in years, it feels like I haven't "improved" much since then)
4. Finish out my current work project in Missouri
5. Get assigned to a new project working somewhere out of country (with a nice raise to boot) 
6. Finish out my Axe-FX Ultra rig with a rack tuner, power conditioner, MFC-101 Midi foot controller and Atomic Reactor powered cabs
7. Learn to speak Spanish


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 15, 2010)

1. Stop Smoking Cigs
2. Get a girlfriend
3. Leave my house for things non work related
4. Get Monitors
5. Get a band together
6. Try and put together a solo ep
7. Win the lottery to support my GAS
8. Try and stay sane
9. And of course get better at guitar


i am hoping I can complete two of these


----------



## Van (Dec 15, 2010)

1 pass all my courses
2 get into music college
3 find other musicians and make a band


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 15, 2010)

Plan a wedding date.
Move out with my fiancee.
Get my band up to an even higher level so I can bump up my Ibanez contract for more free stuff.
Retube my head at some point.
Build an awesome tortoise table for my tortoise.
Tour Europe.
Eat lots of chipotle.


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2010)

envenomedcky said:


> Plan a wedding date.
> Move out with my fiancee.
> Get my band up to an even higher level so I can bump up my Ibanez contract for more free stuff.
> Retube my head at some point.
> ...



That's better.


----------



## clouds (Dec 15, 2010)

Rick said:


> That's better.


+1.


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 15, 2010)

BrainArt said:


> Write music
> Record all of the music above
> Get in shape
> Get a couple of tats
> Get a girlfriend (last on my list because I'm not too worried about it, and also: )


+1 and add all of this to my list. 

Also ill be getting my ears pierced and probably start gauging after i turn 18. Hate me for it. IDGAF.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 15, 2010)

Do we get Life Achievement Points for this?


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 15, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Do we get Life Achievement Points for this?


 Perhaps +10 to integrity and +5 to knowledge..?


----------



## avenger (Dec 15, 2010)

My goal for 2011 is to simpley dominate all aspects of life.


----------



## clouds (Dec 15, 2010)

vhmetalx said:


> Also ill be getting my ears pierced and probably start *stretching* after i turn 18.


Fixed.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 15, 2010)

1. Lose weight
2. Save tons of $
3. Move (Possibly out of state depending on how things are looking with my job/finances)


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 15, 2010)

clouds said:


> Fixed.



Thanks


----------



## MFB (Dec 15, 2010)

Have something to achieve in 2012


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 15, 2010)

Nobody wants to do anything crazy before the Mayans come back to kill us all in 2012????


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 15, 2010)

Rick said:


> envenomedcky said:
> 
> 
> > Plan a wedding date.
> ...



I thought you edited his post to say "asslicking". I was about to question you Texans.



gunshow86de said:


> Nobody wants to do anything crazy before the Mayans come back to kill us all in 2012????



I'll start that thread a year from now.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 15, 2010)

Considering, 2010 has been one of the greatest years of my life:

- Went to Japan (again) and got a sweet 7 cheap (again)
- My band 4arm released a second album, filmed a music clip, we toured Australia and we opened for Testament. 
- I scored an Ibanez endorsement.
- Been gigging practically every week with 2 bands and loving it. 
- Finally got the bare bones of my 3rd band (ChronoBreak) rolling with a bunch of acoustic shows. 
- Saw a whole heap of sweet bands (Faith No More, Jane's Addiction, Meshuggah, Metallica, Fear Factory, Isis, Baroness, Anvil)
- Stayed rather relatively healthy despite lack of sleep and ridiculous caffeine addiction

My goals in 2011

- Pay off my debts 
- Finish off completing my damn rig. 
- Get 4arm to a higher level so we can tour outside Australia and I can bump up my Ibanez contract. (Yes, I shamelessly stole from Devin for the exact same reasons ) Also record and finish our third album. 
- Get Vitruvian Man to record an album (already in the works) and get more regular gigs. 
- Finally get a Vocalist, Bassist and Keyboardist to solidify my lineup for ChronoBreak. Then record songs and gig. Then write more songs. 
- Finish off my supposed solo album (now 6 years pending), or at least get some recordings of some songs just to show progress.... . Then write more songs. 
- Get back on a normal sleeping pattern, lose another 5 kgs, and at least decrease my caffeine intake, if not kick the addiction completely. 
- Get this supposed 4th band up and running. 2010 has been directionless with productivity rate of zero.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 15, 2010)

Scratch everything I said. In 2011 I'll try not to kill myself.


----------



## Variant (Dec 15, 2010)

I would love... I mean _*LOVE*_ to find some gainful long-term employment in 2011, since I've been out of work since September 2008. That's all.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2010)

^ You forgot "work on stuff for The Surfacing".

You can only put it off for so long


----------



## Winspear (Dec 16, 2010)

-Get a job
-Get good grades in first year of uni
-Order my custom 9 string
-Record an EP
-Don't suck at guitar


----------



## Variant (Dec 16, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ You forgot "work on stuff for The Surfacing".
> 
> You can only put it off for so long



Dude... I (/we... Marco get's some blame here ) can put _*that*_ shit off forever!  Can't re-invent the wheel overnight, you know.


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 16, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Do we get Life Achievement Points for this?



You get brownie points and a badge on your sash.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 16, 2010)

I should also add getting a license to drive on my list as well. Though I doubt it will happen because nobody I know really seems to wanna bother with teaching me to drive. You have no idea how embarrassing it is being 25 and not even having a license, let alone a car.


----------



## Asrial (Dec 17, 2010)

General:
School
Girls
Workout possibly
Getting better at cooking

Music:
Grabbing a POD/other recording equipment
Recording my EP (Death/prog)
Writing vocals


Oh, and getting drunk as fuck to both Copenhell AND Roskilde '11!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 17, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Considering, 2010 has been one of the greatest years of my life:
> 
> - Went to Japan (again) and got a sweet 7 cheap (again)
> - My band 4arm released a second album, filmed a music clip, we toured Australia and we opened for Testament.
> ...


 
Glad to hear someone had a good year. 2010 had to be one of my worst years yet...


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 17, 2010)

Add getting my post count up over 2,000 and my thanks to about atleast 20 in 2011 for me.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Dec 17, 2010)

I'd say my main priority is to start gigging again in a band that I'm proud to be a part of. Its been a few years since I quit my last actively gigging band and I let my job take over my life a little too much. The last few months though I've been trying to balance work and music and have been jamming with a couple of really promising groups. I'm hoping at least one of them is gig ready within a few months.

Also, stop buying so much gear. I went on a bit of a spending spree this summer/fall when I started jamming with people again, but I have a rig that sounds great and more guitars than I could ever need now. Gotta focus on making that work and stop lusting after all the awesome stuff I see you guys posting. Maybe even unload some of the pieces that I don't play very often.

Oh, and to the guy who said "move to Seattle":


----------



## Encephalon5 (Dec 19, 2010)

Get a Job
Turn 18
Have at least one of three projects come to fruition (I'm working on starting a Tech Death project, A solo Project, and a Prog Metal project.)
Get some Ink
Obtain a new rig (Legally. Anyone wanna give me a six string bass or a cab?)
Meet new people
Have fun
Graduate
Hangs out with the ladies
Get really really fucking good at bass. I'm nowhere near being happy with my playing.
Smoke a little less. Or more. I dunno. I'm really not ready to quit.
See a bunch of bands play
Figure out what I'm going to go to college for
Not get banned from ss.org
Not kill anyone
Hang out with old friends.

And have a great fucking time man. '10 wasn't the best of years though better than previous years. '11 really needs to kick as much ass as possible.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Dec 19, 2010)

make a parody rap album


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 19, 2010)

Gig

Fuck

Get trashed

I'm a man of simplicity.


----------



## death of k (Dec 20, 2010)

-Get my guitar rig up and running

-Get a recording Rig to kick out my first solo ep

-Start playing shows... finally

-Move out by fall of 2011 (I think age 20 is a good age to move out)

-Get and Electronic Drum kit (shit's EXPENSIVEE)

-A NGD or two (first 8s, and 6s shred guitar, have my eye on an Agile Sceptor & Micheal Kelly, respectively)

AWE yeah... 2011, bring it


----------



## projectjetfire (Dec 20, 2010)

In 2011, its all about music study. 


I want to get my Grade 6 in practicials, get my grade 4 in theory more than anything else so Im studying that shit 100% as much as I can.


Buy an Ibanez FP or J Custom. Failing finding a decent one of them, get an RGA321 to match my RGA121.


Hope and pray Ibanez release a Prestige RGA7 with fixed bridge and buy that too, so I can sell my RG1527.


Get a metal band on the go and play some god damn gigs.

In other areas its to be:



Get a full filling interesting job that I enjoy, hopefully related to music.


Sell my house


Renew my passport and take a holiday somewhere awesome.

Tbh, no one gives a shit who I am anyway, but now Ive written them down, I can always come back to them and go "Oh yeah, I didnt do any of that shit.." lol


----------



## Bevo (Dec 22, 2010)

Signed up for Cross Country motorcycle racing in my province and want to get in awsome shape and do well.

Tour some US Citys as part of my job, free travel and fun times.

Put a deposit down on a house, prefferaby with a workshop in the back!


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 22, 2010)

Jerk off more? I dunno, Im moving to Africa so who knows what will happen. Maybe swear off women for the year.


----------



## Meinrad (Dec 27, 2010)

My 2011 goals are...

To be granted the patent that I'm mailing the application for at the end of the month.

To make enough money somehow to fund the remainder of my research and work toward building an intricate system of electromagnetic generators and a computer precise enough to regulate electromagnetic energy at such a detailed level that changes the direction of individual electrons orbiting the nuclei of atoms. 

To gain enough self control to completely forget about my corporate rival from five years ago... he and I had the whole Edison-Tesla rivalry going for awhile, but in the nanotechnology industry, not electrical. He took credit for one of my nanotech designs (which was intended to disintegrate and retract tumors, so he thought he could make a huge profit with it) and later I found out that he was taking credit for the work of a lot of other independent inventors as well. He already got credit for my work though, and we've been out of contact for years, so I'm working toward forgetting about the incident completely and working on more important things.

And as always, to build a better future...


----------



## JamesM (Dec 27, 2010)

^Does he happen to work for MIT?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 27, 2010)

1. Deal with my back issues
2. Get into ubc
3. Get a job
4. Find a band
5. Buy a cab

Unfortunately this all depends on how my back turns out.


----------



## abswisher (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm joining one of the best local bands in Pittsburgh. Pretty stoked for that.

That's about it.


----------



## ROAR (Dec 28, 2010)

DISREGARD MUSIC,
ACQUIRE WOMEN.

In seriousness, I would like to:
Do better in college,
Write this album,
Perform live (a lot),
Master the Axe-Fx along with recording shit,
Get a gf,
keep a gf,
not drink (a lot),
and become...
MINT BERRY CRUNCH!

Pretty much anything repeats I think we can all agree
we must achieve!

TASTE THE CRUNCH.


----------



## Meinrad (Dec 28, 2010)

The Armada said:


> ^Does he happen to work for MIT?


 
No, I'm the owner of a private drafting and design company, currently working for a larger drafting company which works for FANUC Robotics. I'm what's called an "engineer by equivelancy" - meaning that I'm neither degreed nor licensed as an engineer, but I've demonstrated sufficient skill and work experience to be regarded as an engineer, as long as a fully licensed engineer supervises me and signs off on my work. It's a hassle for the companies that work with me... especially since half the time, the licensed engineers supervising me don't understand what I'm doing... but I've already made huge improvements to the efficiency of many older robot designs - some previously obsolete I modified to surpass new models!


Oh, speaking of which, that is another goal I have for 2011... I want to show people that a machine deemed obsolete is usually not inferior to a newer model, the newer model is just making more money for corporations. In fact obsolete machines usually work better than new models... anyone who has run a CAD program in Microsoft DOS knows it works much better than in Windows.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 28, 2010)

I've got some big plans for 2011. I'll be returning to Missouri for work, and I'm going to take advantage of the complete "lack o' shit to do" there......

First and foremost, my biggest goal is to finally quit my biggest vice; smokeless tobacco (aka dip). Shit is so bad for you. I started doing it when I was 14 or 15 because I was too stupid to know any better. I've actually "quit" a couple of times (didn't do it from the time I was 19-20, and a few more times I've quit for a couple of months), yet I always get pulled back in to the habit. It's difficult because everyone in the warehouse attached to my office does it, and in Missouri it's dirt cheap (Copenhagen is <$3 per can whereas in Houston it's $6).

But that's all part of my general plan to get healthy again. I've been lifting pretty religiously again, now that the holidays are basically over I plan to start jogging again everyday (end goal is 3 miles continuous in under 20 min, don't make fun, I'm a big guy (6'3" 240lbs) and that would be a phenomenal time for me). I'm cutting out soda's and fast food too.

I also want to get my mind healthy again. Since I've been out of school, I feel like I haven't really "learned" anything new. Just a set of repetitive tasks for work. So I've bought Rosetta Stone and plan on finally learning to speak Spanish (can already read in Spanish well enough, I'm very slow at it but can figure it out without a translator tool). I've also made a vow of no TV (except the BCS Championship game ). I also picked up a couple of good books today (Vonnegut, Huxley and Joyce). It's been a long time since I read regularly.

I'm also committing myself to finally spending serious time developing my knowledge of music theory (open to suggestions for guitar-centric theory books, I already have Guitar Grimoire). I'll also be bringing some old favorites with me, Petrucci's "Wild Stringdom" and "Rock Discipline." Haven't regularly practiced from those two in several years, time to revisit and build up the chops again.

In a nutshell, my plan is to keep my brain and body from turning to mush while I'm stuck in that cultural dead zone that is Sedalia, MO. I need to do something to better myself each day.


----------



## Randy (Dec 28, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> 1. Deal with my back issues
> 2. Get into ubc
> 3. Get a job
> 4. Find a band
> ...



Second option:


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 28, 2010)

"We can rebuild him."


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 28, 2010)

Master vocals, and then be able to do them as well as play guitar at the same time. Shred style.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 28, 2010)

I also forgot to mention that I will continue growing my hair long.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 28, 2010)

Get a live band going.
Get more recorded for the various projects I'm thrown myself into.
Have at least one indie-style release.
Get my BWOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAA bass rig finalized.
Buy some more pedals.

Uh... and stuff.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 28, 2010)

Meinrad said:


> No, I'm the owner of a private drafting and design company, currently working for a larger drafting company which works for FANUC Robotics. I'm what's called an "engineer by equivelancy" - meaning that I'm neither degreed nor licensed as an engineer, but I've demonstrated sufficient skill and work experience to be regarded as an engineer, as long as a fully licensed engineer supervises me and signs off on my work. It's a hassle for the companies that work with me... especially since half the time, the licensed engineers supervising me don't understand what I'm doing... but I've already made huge improvements to the efficiency of many older robot designs - some previously obsolete I modified to surpass new models!
> 
> 
> Oh, speaking of which, that is another goal I have for 2011... I want to show people that a machine deemed obsolete is usually not inferior to a newer model, the newer model is just making more money for corporations. In fact obsolete machines usually work better than new models... anyone who has run a CAD program in Microsoft DOS knows it works much better than in Windows.




I was actually referring to the "idea thief." MIT is currently (and has been for some time) developing a product that sounds quite similar to what you described.


----------



## Goatfork (Dec 29, 2010)

Finish new rig.
Play many gigs with band before it ends, first one already booked on the 8th of Jan.
Loose some weight (always on the list, right?)
Successfully move to the new city and get college going.


----------



## Jaaaaamie (Dec 29, 2010)

I plan to log off Facebook and step out into the real world to see how it's changed over the past 5 years


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 29, 2010)

1. Quit smoking.

2. Get an 8 string guitar.


----------



## IDLE (Dec 29, 2010)

1) Get a job in CA.
2) Get apartment in CA.
3) Chill in CA.

I have a one track mind and this has been proving more difficult than I thought it would.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 29, 2010)

I've revised my rig ideas as follows, and it is my new goal. 
Jackson DKMG w/ EMG 81-X and 85-X -> Fryette 2:50:2/ ENGL E580 -> Axe-FX Ultra -> Custom Avatar  
It will be mine!


----------



## MFB (Dec 30, 2010)

Correction/serious answer : a beard. That is all I want.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 30, 2010)

IDLE said:


> 1) Get a job in CA.
> 2) Get apartment in CA.
> 3) Chill in CA.
> 
> I have a one track mind and this has been proving more difficult than I thought it would.



4) Go broke in CA

Seriously, have fun with that whole "cost of living" thing.


----------



## IDLE (Dec 30, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> 4) Go broke in CA
> 
> Seriously, have fun with that whole "cost of living" thing.



Haha yeah, I'm okay with that though. I'm just really not happy in MN and CA just seems like the place to go when your too weird for anywhere else. I plan on going cheap and jut sharing a room with other people. The good thing is that it has a large biotech industry that I want to get into. If I could do that I think I would be doing pretty well... If... ...

The problem is no one calls me back for jobs and I want to have one before I move. I have the degree but it seems pretty worthless now days .


----------



## WickedSymphony (Dec 30, 2010)

Transfer to a 4-year University
NGD
Spend more time practicing
Record more shit (all the little riffs I have laying around need to turn into full songs)
Learn Objective-C
Actually start exercising so I can be a bear like trooch. Well, maybe a baby bear.


----------



## Evil7 (Dec 30, 2010)

Finish designing my bands press kits and send them to a shit load of labels along with our unreleased album.

We just uploaded some of our professionally recorded tracks. Click a link in my sig.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 30, 2010)

as an addendum to my earlier post, I'd like to stop sucking at guitar.


----------



## Tomo009 (Dec 30, 2010)

1. Form a band..... same as the last few years, hasn't happened yet.

2. Get an 8 string, this is happening for sure though.


----------



## ry_z (Dec 31, 2010)

Actually start _practicing_ guitar.
Do an ambient album or three.
Start exercising regularly.

I'll start there.


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 31, 2010)

1. Get decent at making songs, and recording them 
2. Find a girl who isn't a bitch that cheats. (after 5 years of going out, what a bitch)
3. Start living a bit healthier, and lose some weight
4. Buy a volvo c70 or possibly a corvette.
5. Possibly start up another band. 
6. Get a custom guitar of some sort. 
7. Build something monumental out of lego building blocks.
8. Hang out with friends as much as possible
9. Get some of the tail i passed up
10. Travel a bit more

I think that pretty much states all of my goals for next year. I will be victorious in my endeavors.


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 31, 2010)

poopyalligator said:


> 7. Build something monumental out of lego building blocks.



YES!!!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 31, 2010)

1. Learn French with my friend Adam by using Rosetta Stone.
2. Go to Montreal in the summer and see if I can get by with newly acquired Franco-phonics. 
3. Finally master sweep-picking (almost there!).
4. Find a girlfriend (been single four months).


----------



## shredzilla509 (Dec 31, 2010)

1. get ENGL Invader.
thats enough on my plate already.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 31, 2010)

My goal is to stop dicking around on online forums and actually get good at guitar...wait, FUCK!


----------



## I AM THE OCEAN (Dec 31, 2010)

Get an Axe Fx... nothing else matters anymore.


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 31, 2010)

Maybe I'll try to learn more theory.

Or maybe I won't. I'll just order more pedals and start an experimental/instrumental project ala Explosions in the Sky... just a little less mellow and with more pedals.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 31, 2010)

Tomo009 said:


> 1. Form a band..... same as the last few years, hasn't happened yet.



Ask Arterial

He's not too far from you and he's trying to start one himself.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 31, 2010)

I think I've already posted in here. But here's a nice list.

1. Finish EP and get a 5 string
2. Get axe FX
3. Start album
4. Custom time


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 31, 2010)

I think my main goal is to definitely get a fucking band going and get shit recorded.


----------



## Meinrad (Jan 2, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I was actually referring to the "idea thief." MIT is currently (and has been for some time) developing a product that sounds quite similar to what you described.


 
I have no idea what he's doing now... when I worked with him he was on a television show on the Discovery Channel which has since been cancelled. Later I found out that he was stealing fabrication drawings from other independent inventors and using them to build the devices on his TV show, then take credit for the devices.


----------



## liamh (Jan 2, 2011)

Probably a gf so I dont have to spend every hour of my life on this forum with you cunts


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jan 2, 2011)

- I want a 7 string Les Paul shaped guitar... I found one on craigslist, waiting for the guy to get back to me on shipping/etc.
- I want to progress as a guitarist/songwriter/composer
- I want quality merch done for band.
- I want a demo recorded as well.
- I t would be nice to start opening for national tours rolling through NYC this year.
- Also be nice if I can get us an opening slot for when Swallow the Sun rolls through for their tour.
-I hope to have a completed line up for my side project and I want to play shows this year with this project.
- Skateboarding: I can't allow things to interfere with skating. It means way too much and granted it doesn't pay me anything what it has done for me for the past decade is priceless. I hope to progress even more this year, I say this every year but I really want to push myself. I'd love to get over my fear of stairs and go back to doing them again and it would be nice if I could grow some balls to try a hand rail haha... Those 2 are a stretch but one can hope!
- Tattoos- I don't get tattoos during skate season so if I want more I need to get them before spring or during late fall or winter of 2011. I want to get my second skateboard tattoo on my other leg and I want the guitar on my forearm.

I think that's pretty much it. haha


----------



## JamesM (Jan 2, 2011)

-Get ENGL E530.
-Finish EP.
-Keep above 3.7 GPA.
-Get a six string and be done with buying guitars! (Yeah, right).
-Re-tube if necessary said E530.


----------



## svart (Jan 3, 2011)

- find a job and keep it
- do better in nightschool 
- complete the bandlineup 
- get the band in gear for recording and gigs
- get a custom shop kelly (when I can afford it)
- save up some money

- try to forget 2010
- except the good times, though they were few


----------



## Captain Axx (Jan 3, 2011)

1. find a job
2. get an 8 string
3. lose my man tits
4. get something better than a grade E in maths


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 4, 2011)

Find some level of happiness and get out of this terrible slump I've been in for the past 4 months.

Find a woman that won't fuck me over, I'm sick of it, I want my "one" so to speak

All of the above, a million times over.


----------



## Skirvin (Jan 6, 2011)

Improve my lead playing mainly. Gain an advanced understanding of techniques and theory. 

I'm sure that this forum will help me though so I guess, registering here was the first step.


----------



## JunkMan13013 (Jan 6, 2011)

1: Write a short e.p.
2: Get a band together
3: Find a place to permantly live! (homeless the last year and a bit)
4: Stop smoking
5: Get my insurnce soughted for my car (Nancy the Vauxhall Nova)
6: Dont screw it up with current GF


----------



## matt397 (Jan 8, 2011)

1 Do a Djent cover of Im in miami bitch
2 Do a djent cover of Im on a Boat
6 ?????
11 Profit


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 8, 2011)

liamh said:


> Probably a gf so I dont have to spend every hour of my life on this forum with you cunts


+1


----------



## stryker1800 (Jan 9, 2011)

1. Continue to get laid
2. Not get my ass beat by the large black man standing in the way of goal number one.


----------

